# Will only do surge though wont do the consecutive trips.



## Mark h Silvernail (Jan 12, 2018)

I drove the other night and there are plenty of$ 4-8 surge from uber which is great. However the consecutive trips is almost impossible to complete because I will do the 1st 2 within the city then they want to send me out of the city 16 miles away. I am better off just waiting for surge trips rather than drive 16 miles for a 1 mile trip for a $3 bonus. Do they do this on purpose? And what happen to Lyft surge once in a while I see large orange areas that might turn into a $2.50 guarantee. If the app doesn't give a price and is just bright orange is that a normal fare? I dont do much with lyft though have been switching between the 2 apps recently and have done much better. I will never please them so now I just decline trips way to far away. Even when in a $8 surge area and they try sending me 5 miles I just decline and then usually the next trip is around the corner.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Surge is a game designed to manipulate drivers and make money for Uber.

For example, the reason I don't care one iota about surges, or chase them, is that they are simply not worth the effort. If you get a surge trip, great, if not, who cares. IGNORE SURGES ALL TOGETHER and you will be better off.

Downtown in the AM we used to have a 2.0 to 3.0X surge from 730-900 AM every day.

One time I tried to game it. I used to be a software analyst for 6 years, so I look at everything the Uber app does with a somewhat jaundiced eye. I declined every ping that was not a surge ping........after 2-4 declines, I got a surge ping close to me, then I had to do another 2-4 declined pings outside the surge area, before I got another within the surge area. Then I had to do "another" 2-4 declined pings outside the surge area, until I got one. My AR dropped 4% in one hour...............and I made less money in the AM rush hour, than if I worked my normal routine which involved a different geographic area of the city, as well as strategy.

Now people will say your AR doesn't matter, and you cannot be deactivated for it, which is true. But I am here to make money, and if you think for one second that the algo isn't going to look after the statistically best drivers first, you have another thing coming, especially if you drive in an AB5 state..

YMMV.............


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

yea surge is a scam. rider and driver apps do not update simultaneously. so that $8 surge you see is delayed and riders in that area who are requesting new rides might only be paying the equivalent of a $3-5 surge or no surge at all!


----------



## Pinkpigpete (Jun 28, 2020)

You can play with it, I do. I have a second phone with me at all time showing me the surge map. As soon as I'm levaing the map and I'm 5mms close I'll tell the driver my phone is dying and end the ride... I'll have the surge again while I drive the passenger with Google maps. 
Another thing I do is do deliveries when the surge is high, passengers take me far away, food not so much.


----------

